# Stabilized yellow spalted sycamore



## haddenhailers (Aug 17, 2013)

Here's another I got done today. The wood came from Duck and I had it stabilized last week. 

Let me know what y'all think!

Thanks

Andrew

[attachment=29438]


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 17, 2013)

simply stunning andrew gota have one out of quilted maple yep duck


----------



## haddenhailers (Aug 17, 2013)

Just let me know bub. I'll get it sent off and we can start turning and tuning!

Andrew


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 17, 2013)

haddenhailers said:


> Just let me know bub. I'll get it sent off and we can start turning and tuning!
> 
> Andrew



consider it sent 2 of these and some other goodies--duck

[attachment=29443]


----------



## haddenhailers (Aug 17, 2013)

Awesome bub! When it comes in I'll let you know as we can talk. 

Thanks man!

Andrew


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 17, 2013)

haddenhailers said:


> Awesome bub! When it comes in I'll let you know as we can talk.
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> Andrew



sounds good


----------



## haddenhailers (Aug 17, 2013)

Gotta send some new wood off in a week or so anyway so I can send it all when I get yours in!

Andrew


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 17, 2013)

haddenhailers said:


> Gotta send some new wood off in a week or so anyway so I can send it all when I get yours in!
> 
> Andrew



ill get it out by wensday andrew


----------



## haddenhailers (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## SENC (Aug 17, 2013)

Woohoo! Beautiful wood and call, Andrew!


----------



## haddenhailers (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you sir! I appreciate it!


Andrew


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 17, 2013)

Andrew that call is above the realm of sweet! Wish I had wood to trade with you but I haven't finished developing my entire hoard up yet LOL

Saweet Call


----------



## haddenhailers (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks Barry got some more yellow in crosscut spalted hackberry I'm gonna work on soon!

Andrew


----------

